# 67 Disc brake conversion



## Fleadizzle (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey everyone, wondering if anyone can help me out. 

I have a 67 that im wanting to do a disc brake conversion on, moneys tight but I was about to do an impulse purchase for a kit, however it says it recommends 15 inch wheels, while I have 15" cragars in the rear and 14" cragars in the front. Dont exactly have the funds to buy new rims AND the brake conversion kit. (I hardly have money for the brake kit) Wondering if anyone has any sort of insight into my situation. Thanks!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fleadizzle said:


> Hey everyone, wondering if anyone can help me out.
> 
> I have a 67 that im wanting to do a disc brake conversion on, moneys tight but I was about to do an impulse purchase for a kit, however it says it recommends 15 inch wheels, while I have 15" cragars in the rear and 14" cragars in the front. Dont exactly have the funds to buy new rims AND the brake conversion kit. (I hardly have money for the brake kit) Wondering if anyone has any sort of insight into my situation. Thanks!


The Cragars SHOULD clear.


----------



## Fleadizzle (Jun 14, 2014)

chuckha62 said:


> The Cragars SHOULD clear.


I hope so, im sill really hesitant. Not sure what to do at this point. I ordered a bunch of tune up things I needed. Car hasnt been driven in nearly 5 years. I want to buy all new front end rebuild kit but know I should do the disk brake conversion at the same time because that's what I really want to do with my car. But again... $.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Any disc brake from any GM intermediate should bolt up and be easy to service. Mine came from a 66 Chevelle but I'm sure that gig carried on for quite some time. Just thought it might serve you well to dig around your local C'list for parts cars or...?


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't help with the wheels but I can lead ya on to the best kit for the best dollar.

This kit from Summit went on my 67 flawlessly and was the best prices around.
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/rsd-afxdc01cs

Get the kit without slotted and drilled rotors for a hundred or so less (if you want to save even more).


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The right stuff kit is a great value in a stock GM set-up and easy install with good support. I like the Zinc coated drilled and slotted rotors, no rust scale ever on mine after 4 years driven a lot. When i got mine they were offering the stainless flex lines upgrade too . I think the problem is with the 14" rally II wheels that the calipers rub. Cragers should clear, call Right Stuff and ask them what the radius of the inner rim needs to be and measure your wheels before you order.


----------

